# 1.1g no-tech 'Planted Whimsy' in a Vase ---> April 2014 Update + PICs



## All your base (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice container, and I appreciate your writing style. Can't wait to see chapter 2 (and beyond).


----------



## JLD (Oct 23, 2012)

Bill the pony is unfairly ignored in the movies.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## RobertWW (Aug 30, 2011)

hah, nice story and the tank looks great!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

The solar flare is a great light. Love the vase and I tell ya I braved michaels to. I'm not the michaels kind of guy so I was paranoid that loss prevention was never to far away from watching and waiting.. Thinking this guy is gonna smuggle that 12" bowl out of here in his pants. Nope I waited in the check out smelling various smelly things there. I'll be ordering online never time. Looks good though man


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*2-week update*

2 weeks went by and the vase is looking good to me.
The biggest news is the new inhabitants: 2 Endlers and 1 baby beta. One of the 2 Ramshorn snails was re-located to greener pastures.

The light is on from ~6pm to ~ 6am - my regular night light!



















Te back view:










The baby:










Endlers:


----------



## Padraig Pearse (May 26, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Really enjoy following this journal.

Looking forward to the next update, OVT.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*2 month update*

The 2-month anniversary was celebrated with candles and an extra 1/32nd of a shrimp pellet. The celebration was overshadowed by the discovery of ~6 baby snails. Apparently, either Sam or Bill (or both) earned to become a mother. The possibility of kids being adopted was discounted out of hand given that nearest pond is ~3' away overland and is firmly ruled by 6 loaches. The kids made a short trip to The Puffer Room accompanied by either Sam or Bill. We certainly hope that the remaining snail is either Sam or Bill, and not Monique. That would preclude additional evictions and would finally bring the dormitory under male management. The remaining snail was demoted to the Window Cleaner.

The rest of the population, namely the 2 Endlers and the female beta are alive and well. The Endlers do the time by chasing each other with occasional bump into a sleeping beta. That never fails to earn a nuggie.

It only took the Three Musketeers a couple of weeks to recognize my presence (some humans take a lifetime) outside. The event results in an instant transformation into the "Me Generation": every man (and girl) for himself. On the rare occasions when my divine appearance is rudely ignored, a slight tap on the glass brings the muts front and center, each improbably occupying one of the three physical dimensions of the same spot (the loner Sam or Bill is still in frustrating training).










Whoever sold me Dwarf Lettuce is a swindler and a fiend (sorry H4n). The mutation is hard to hide:










This droid is not that far behind (same black-market sourcing):










The vase did undergo some minor trimming, with Stargrass and Miyaca being cut to size. Rotala does not move and inch. The floaters are multiplying daily. A clamp of riccia fluitans was dumped in for added ambiance. A 30% WC completed the upgrade.

In full 1.1g glory:










The bonus shot (right side):


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome, looks like everything is coming in well for a no tech vase  I wish my no tech stuff looked as good as yours.

I have a question about that solar flare light, where are you attaching it? Does the suction cup hold it to the vase?

I just got one myself and it is a pain to keep attached to a curved surface, it always wants to jump into the vase.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks. The light is attached with the suction cup to the back of the vase. Pretty solid grip. Did you remove the protective plastic from the cup? 

v2


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok you caught me, the first couple of times I didnt realize there was a plastic. I think my bowl is curved too much, its an old fish bowl almost a sphere, and the suction cup doesnt want to hold on.

I'll try again tonight seeing as you got yours to stick.



OVT said:


> Thanks. The light is attached with the suction cup to the back of the vase. Pretty solid grip. Did you remove the protective plastic from the cup?
> 
> v2


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Betta looks super happy, nice tank. I really like the colour of the purple light, I wonder how much Par that is.


----------



## Hunter P (Aug 6, 2013)

ur writing style is awesome.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Betta looks super happy, nice tank. I really like the colour of the purple light, I wonder how much Par that is.


TY. Purple light? Ah, it's actually white: PAR data



Hunter P said:


> ur writing style is awesome.


 Must be too much Excel at night


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Decent light, I was mistaken by one of the photos. I actually prefer a cooler, purple tone light. I miss having a Betta, one of the few fish with a personality. 

Ever think going high tech with such a small tank?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Ever think going high tech with such a small tank?


I guess I could but it would defeat the whole idea for me. And it grows 95% of plants I throw into it.
O
v2


----------



## Loco4Tanks (Jun 13, 2013)

No ferts or liquid carbon?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I do a drop or 2 of my regular pre-mixed ferts, say, every week or so. Good idea: I should try excel.

v2


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

That's it, I'm sending my female endlers to your place for bootcamp. They don't like up and they SWIM when I try to count them. Note to self, so long as they are swimming assume they are all there, and before long I will have no idea how many there are anyways!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I got 2 boys only. Girls are more then welcome to drop by, will pay for return tickets 

PS: will pay round trip for an eligible Great Dane FEMALE. We do not discriminate against any race, color, national origin, religion, sexual identity, lack of papers, political affiliations, physical or mental disabilities, 2nd Ammendment views, height or weight. Long or short hair welcome.

Actually, we do not care: we will take anything willing, up to and including a leg chair. You can make a difference! Bring 3 seconds of bliss to a lonely doggy soul!!!

Oh, nwm.

v2


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

OVT said:


> I got 2 boys only. Girls are more then welcome to drop by, will pay for return tickets
> 
> PS: will pay round trip for an eligible Great Dane FEMALE. We do not discriminate against any race, color, national origin, religion, sexual identity, lack of papers, political affiliations, physical or mental disabilities, 2nd Ammendment views, height or weight. Long or short hair welcome.
> 
> ...


Well I do currently have a stray chihuahua terrier that is looking for a home - if you pay her ticket she's yours!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Kat12 said:


> Well I do currently have a stray chihuahua terrier that is looking for a home - if you pay her ticket she's yours!


Beggars are not choosers: she gotta travel first class (USPS).

Her and a Great Dane: crime against Nature?

v2


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Really diggin your vase... inspiring


----------



## Nightspell (May 22, 2013)

Crap. Now I gotta do the vase tank again... OVT, I appologize in advance for when my wife calls to chew you out, but I have to deflect as much blame as possible, and she knows how to check my browser history, lieing would just compound her rage.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I feel for you.
Yours can talk to mine, I am sure they will find a lot in common.

v2


----------



## Braden8558 (May 27, 2013)

This is great! Super nice tank and it seems like everything is doing very well. This would be sweet for my desk just wondering about what I would do during the winter. What do you plan for heating during the winter? You can get some small heaters, but it's probably better for the fish and plants to have some tech tank rather than a dead fish tank :tongue:

Also it seems like everything is going well, but if you ever need filtration I have the Azoo palm filter which worked well on my 2.5 and may work on your vase. It is a HOB though so it might not fit. Then there is a hagen elite internal filter, but while it is small, it still might take up to much space in such a small environment.

Good luck with the tank it looks very nice!

Braden :icon_smil


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

do you do any small water changes?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

kcoscia said:


> do you do any small water changes?


I did 2 ~20% water changes so far. With a turkey buster  Top offs with treated tap every 4-5 days or so.

v2


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

this one is very creative, the vase turned out to be a great aquarium. So how are you liking those Deep blue (I assume) LED lights (red one the other tank and this white)?? they look like, especially on this tank, they are working nicely! I have one at my work, and the red seems to bring out so much color in the plants it falls upon, and helps with leaf color. Def subscribed to this one!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

30% WC.

v3


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Well, first off your vase is coming along nicely. Second, as others have said I to like your writing style and this was the perfect thread to read this morning.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

A quick update and a bump: not much have changed (that's the idea!) except a ~30% WC a month ago, a big trim (Mayaca is growing and growing), on-going removal of Salvinia that tries to colonize my desk AND an addition of 4 guppy fry (no longer fry lol). Everything else is the same and all inhabitants are alive and well.

v3


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

seriously nice tank, I am inspired, now I will have to have one, thanks


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Last image was posted 8 months ago. It can't possibly look the same. Update pic?


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Is this considered to be a low light setup?


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I usually consider Michaels to be one of the undocumented levels of Dante's Inferno, but you are seriously making me want to be brave and go in to look for a vase for all of my clippings and creatures who don't play nice.

Please post an update soon.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Pic Update*
























































The picture above is of "dwarf" Water Lettuce I finally had to pull out: roots are longer then 18" and the crown covering 90% of the 10" vase.

This seems the be my 3rd or 4th WC since the inception. This time I did remove some mulm buildup from the substrate, pulled out most of the Myaca as I could not trim it inside the vase: the stems were all intermingled, going in circles inside. The lotus did not grow much: actually I think the original one died as I now count 3 tiny babies. The inside of the glass was not cleaned - there was nothing on it. Most of the grime was on the outside surface.

As I type this, I glance ove to the vase. With the lettuce replaced with a smaller one, the vase seem to sparkle, light reflection off the small Mayaca's needles. With the roots and plants cut to size, the vase seems much larger - it is actually a pretty sight. Got to move the guppy fry out - they are growing.

Maybe I should add some female Endlers ... or not


----------

